# Would you be disturbed by this?



## sophiecow (Dec 14, 2014)

I started seeing a therapist recently and I noticed he has a framed picture of "slender man" in his office. Would this bother you?


----------



## DerGiLLster (Mar 8, 2015)

No, for all I know, Slender Man is simply a character in a video game. My theory as to why your therapist has put it up there, is to use Slender Man as a metaphor for your inner fears and how we must be brave to stand up against the fear that so happens to represent as a "Slender Man". It may be creepy but I would say it certainly has a purpose of being there.


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

It wouldn't probably distract me...... A therapist office should be a calm place, then again I guess we all have different ideas of what's calming


----------



## femalepresident (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd probably laugh as soon as I'd see it. 
Maybe it's to create an easy atmosphere? You know, like 'Oh, I'm just a chill therapist who plays Slender'.


----------



## sophiecow (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm too scared to ask him why he has it up. Maybe he doesn't even realize that it's slender man. 

It is disturbing to me given that murder trial that's in the news...

Maybe I should just sit on the other side of the room but I'm afraid he'll ask why I'm doing that.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

-ants
-deserving statements
-attitudes
-accepting myself as I am right now


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I am disturbed by therapists in general.


----------



## living life love (Mar 20, 2015)

I would be...for sure.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

seeing as how I don't know what slender man is, no...

even if I knew what slender man was, no...

Now if they had a framed picture of "fat man" hanging from the wall in their office, I would find that to be rather off-putting. Especially if it was a naked fat man.


----------

